# Plenum Rated Chandelier Lift



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

what about mounting the lift below the ceiling and using pullies. On their instruction sheet they show how to install lift from remote location like you would have with cathedral ceiling


----------



## wayne_fitzpatrick (Feb 10, 2009)

that would mean i would have to place the lift in the store somewhere, and then again probably have to make some kind of custom cabinet to enclose it


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

If i remember correctly their instructions say to leave the plastic cover off in a plenum rated ceiling.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

wayne_fitzpatrick said:


> I have a commercial store with a chandelier, with your basic alladin lift. My question is , the municipality will not let me place the lift in the plenum ceiling because the motor is not plenum rated. Anyone know a way of getting around this without having to build some kind of fire rated box etc etc. Or where can i purchase a plenum rated lift. I call alladin and the techs over there act like i am speaking chinese when i start talking about plenum ceilings


I looked at the set of instructions I have, and saw nothing that addresses installation in a plenum ceiling. 

I'm not overly surprised at the Aladdin techs, this is mostly designed for residential use, IMO.

Would you be able to build a plenum rated box, and still access the motor? This might be your best bet.


----------



## wayne_fitzpatrick (Feb 10, 2009)

leaving the cover off is suggested , but in the municipality the respopnse i get is " if i see the lift, you fail". So i am gonna have to build a fire rated box of some sort, but its amazing because i have done atleast 6 of theese stores and only now do i have this problem


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

wayne_fitzpatrick said:


> leaving the cover off is suggested , but in the municipality the respopnse i get is " if i see the lift, you fail". So i am gonna have to build a fire rated box of some sort, but its amazing because i have done atleast 6 of theese stores and only now do i have this problem


I think you really need input from the manufacturer. I saw nothing in the instructions about removing the cover.

Also, just because it was allowed before, doesn't mean that it was correct. Not trying to bust your chops, but you might just have more savvy inspectors here.


----------



## wayne_fitzpatrick (Feb 10, 2009)

i built a fire rated box inside the plenum ceiling, but then i also had to put in a fire rated access panel to service the motor. I called the manufacturer and they said they have never encountered this problem before. You live and you learn i guess


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Hang on a second... let's turn this around. What legal requirement requires such things to be "plenum rated" in the first place when placed in plenum ceiling spaces? Is it truly a plenum ceiling, even?


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

wayne_fitzpatrick said:


> i built a fire rated box inside the plenum ceiling, but then i also had to put in a fire rated access panel to service the motor. I called the manufacturer and they said they have never encountered this problem before. You live and you learn i guess


What town is this in?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Hang on a second... let's turn this around. What legal requirement requires such things to be "plenum rated" in the first place when placed in plenum ceiling spaces? Is it truly a plenum ceiling, even?


For the sake of argument, I'll assume this isn't a true plenum ceiling, but a drop ceiling used as an air return. 300.22(C) would apply.

In this instance, 300.22(C)(2) applies. Wireless may very well be correct. Removal of the plastic cover might be all that is necessary, per the NEC. (Barring local amendments)

That said, who is failing this - the Electrical inspector, or the Fire Marshal? If it is the EI, it might be worth fighting this. If it is the FM, well, around here there is no use wasting breath.


----------

